# All is ready



## itsme again (Aug 12, 2008)

I had a post before about how much trouble I had cleaning the snow off of wood fire wood during the winter.  The plastic over the wood method works, but is NOT the best , by far.

So, I posted a picutre of what I bought to solve that problem.

Then my load of logs was delivered, and I had that to get cut.


----------



## itsme again (Aug 12, 2008)

Part 2...

Well, during this summer, I have made a few changes and upgrades.

As you can see, I enclosed the front and both sides of the shelter and put a sliding door on the front and 2 swing doors on this side.

The inside measurement is 17' x 20'.  I have inside of it right now 14 full cords and there is still room left for my splitter.  Nice to have a jump a head for once. With the wood that I have left over from the prvious years and the new load, I am FINALLY getting ahead of the game.  

  This is my 3rd year for this stove and it will by far be the easiest, when it comes to adding wood wothout moving plastic and also clearing snow.  Just snow blow a path to the stove and the front door, and I will be done when it snows.

I'm not rushing summer to end at all, but I'm glad I won't have the extra work of snow clean-up.


----------



## itsme again (Aug 12, 2008)

and


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Aug 13, 2008)

You have been "One with the Wood" this summer...nice work

WoodButcher


----------



## smokinj (Aug 13, 2008)

That will work very NICE!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 13, 2008)

I would guess that you don't load wood in there until it's dry?

Good looking setup


----------



## itsme again (Aug 13, 2008)

These being open and, although you can't tell from the pictures very easily, there are air slots left open in the corners for curculation.  The wood to be used first is well seasoned, and the rest will be by the time it is burnt.


----------



## scfa99 (Aug 14, 2008)

I feel like such an amateur now...  Wow what a setup.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 14, 2008)

itsmeagain said:
			
		

> and


Wow loaded for bear, what parts you live in?


----------



## Hansson (Aug 14, 2008)

That is a cool setup!


----------



## itsme again (Aug 14, 2008)

I live at the bottom of the Adirondacks, in NY.


----------



## tcatrider_99 (Aug 15, 2008)

that looks familiar!  :cheese:


----------



## tcatrider_99 (Aug 15, 2008)

oops - double post


----------



## brewerpete (Aug 15, 2008)

having that setup must be a NY thing LOL

looks great.  I'd be interested in tcats word on whether he throws it right in there or dries first? seems like you've had it longer


----------



## tcatrider_99 (Aug 16, 2008)

It's a NY thing alright. Winters get mighty windy, and cold, and snowy, and windy, and windy ( I live on a hilltop). So it's nice to have shelter when loading the boiler.

The short answer to your question about drying my wood is it really doesn't seem to matter a whole lot. For those that want a more in depth explaination read on - 

This will be my second winter with this set up however I have had this particular boiler for 8 or 9 years now. I moved it from our old farm house to our new house last year when we had the house built. At the old house I had a similar set up in that I had a concrete woodshed approximately 15 ft from the front of the boiler. I have used both seasoned and unseasoned wood over the years. Normally I try to get my logs in the spring and they sit untill early fall (september - october) then I'll cut, split, and stack the wood in the shed over a period of a week or two (depending on how much I can get the kids to help). However I have had years where I ran into problems and got my logs in the fall, and cut, split, and stacked right away. I've also had a year or two where I used wood that sat for a couple years. To be perfectly honest I don't think I saw a real noticable difference either way in wood usage. Probably the only difference I did notice is of coarse its a bit harder to start a fire with green wood   

At the old house (100+ year old 2500 sq ft farm house updated in the early 70's) we had forced hot air and didn't use the boiler to heat the dhw. The wife kept the thermostat on 80 all winter, I opened windows all winter. We would go through one log load a winter. Approximately 22 - 25 face cords from mid October to mid April give or take depending on weather.

Now at the new house (2400 sq ft) we have hot water heat throughout the house. Thermostat still set on 80, windows still open  :-S and we are heating the dhw. I fired up the boiler in early October last fall and it's been running ever since (yes it is burning in the pics - notice the plums of smoke  :roll: ) I am just now finishing up the last of last years log load. 

One thing I do that may be a bit different then most is I split my wood quite a bit smaller then I really need to. I do this for a couple reasons. One, I want the wife and daughters to be able to take care of it if for any reaon I'm out of commission and secondly in the first years of having the boiler I was splitting everything by hand so I tended to not splt as much. I found that the boiler would go longer between refills IF the wod burned properly however quite often the bigger chunks would get hung up and create air gaps which would not allow it to burn properly.


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 16, 2008)

Plummes of smoke, 22 cords, and burn properly just doesn't fit right all in the same paragraph.
Its not so much the size thats keeping it from burning properly, its the moisture in it.
I'll leave the rest to the others. If I got to explain, ya won't understand.


----------



## tcatrider_99 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Plummes of smoke, 22 cords, and burn properly just doesn't fit right all in the same paragraph.
> Its not so much the size thats keeping it from burning properly, its the moisture in it.
> I'll leave the rest to the others. If I got to explain, ya won't understand.



Ya know - this is exactly why when I come to this site i just look around and read rather then post. Too many people just want to pick your post apart and assume your giving some kind of BS story. Get a life. 

Let me explain myself for those that obviously need it.

"plumes of smoke" - an attempt at sarcasm directed at the multitude of people on here that claim outdoor boilers cloud the sky!

22 cords - whatever. That's what I burn, 1 log load, you can choose to believe it or not, means nothing to me what you choose to believe.

My last sentence about burning properly meant that with the bigger chunks i was not able to pack the firebox tightly enough and at times the large hunks would get hung up and not drop as the wood under it burned therefore I found that by splitting it more the firebox could be packed tighter.


----------



## TMonter (Aug 16, 2008)

Do you have any auxiliary storage with your boiler? If not that would explain a lot of why you go through so much wood during the winter.


----------



## tcatrider_99 (Aug 16, 2008)

TMonter said:
			
		

> Do you have any auxiliary storage with your boiler? If not that would explain a lot of why you go through so much wood during the winter.



No. No auxilary storage. Do you really think 22 face cord is a lot for a winter? That's what about 7 - 8 full cords. Costs me about $700 to buy the load per year. I didn't think that was much at all compared to what I would spend on oil!


----------



## itsme again (Aug 16, 2008)

What a great set-up.  We should start a club.  A who has the nicest wood shed club.  You can be President  I will be Vice-Pres.   Just as long as we only have meetings when the smoke isn't billowing from the chimney :snake:  :cheese: 

We can call it the Smokin' Out the Neighbors Club   :coolgrin:   :red: 

I guess I will have to throw some garbage in my stove so it will smoke.  Oh, wait, all boilers smoke, what was I thinking ! ;-)  ;-) 

Sorry Dean............. had to do it.

Oh, by the way, you would think that after 9 years of wood burning, you wood (ha ha ) have figured it out by now,  Wood only smokes if you set it on fire dummy.  stop lighting your stove.   %-P


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 16, 2008)

tcatrider_99 said:
			
		

> TMonter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think "face" got missed in your statement about number of face cords. 7-8 full cord to heat the whole joint with a boiler all winter is super.


----------



## sinnian (Aug 16, 2008)

You both seem like smart and competent people but I felt compelled to remind you to rake the snow off of your roofs during the winter.


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 16, 2008)

tcatrider_99 said:
			
		

> Hogwildz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BB is correct, I missed the face cord wording. My mistake. 7-8 cords is not bad a year and congratulations with that. As for admitting burning green wood & then noticing no difference between burning green & dry wood (WOW HOW COULD YOU NOT???LMAO), nuff said there.
And just in case you have not noticed. The very photo you posted is showing the smoke smoke coming out of your boiler (hopefully this is after a new load and not the usual burn), again nuff said.
You are welcome here as is any of us. But if your going to post photos of your boiler putting smoke out, you may want to keep in mind, a good many folks here burn EPA approved appliances for a reason, because they are friendlier to our environment. I ain't no smoke police, nor do I give a crap if you smoke your area out and can't notice a difference. But I also do not post photos of my chimney pumping out smoke, and then in same paragraph note that I notice no difference between green & dry wood burning. That sir, is either pure ignorance, or just plain stupidity. Just because a person burns a boiler, stove, etc etc for any amount of years, if not burned properly, 20 years of bad burning practice will still not make you a correct burner.
Another point to keep in mind, many folks are going to wood heat. That wood you so freely waste during the summer & non heating months to merely heat your hot water, is a waste no matter how you look at it.
Just a matter of common sense, which some folks just can never obtain. You want to impress some folks, put your smoking boiler photos away, don't waste those "face" cord during no heating months just to heat hot water, and give the wood saved to families in your area that may not have the resources to the wood you do, and who may appreciate every BTU squeezed out of a load that is heating their home at 20 degrees or less.
I can understand why some choose to burn OWB's, and I have seen some burned as efficiently as they can be. I have also seen other morons burn tires, trash etc in them. As with ANY wood burning appliance, its the user and their burning habits that determine how much smoke or volatile gases come out that stack. Green wood burning will not get you praise from me, nor many others I am guessing.
I hope you become a little more knowledgeable and learn how to burn properly DRIED wood, you may actually notice the difference, as will your neighbors if you have any.
There is a reason many townships throughout the country are starting bans on OWB's. While I can't say I agree with anyone telling others what & how they heat their home with, I can understand when some folks just throw whatever in there whether OWB's, wood stoves, whatever, and burn it, along with smoking their neighbors out, there is where the ignorance of bad burning by a few, will ruin it for many.
Nuff said, I am off to "get a life". Thanks for reminding me I sometimes give & waste too much of my valuable time, to some that just truly do not deserve it.
Happy wet wood burning, thats soooo economical.


----------



## tcatrider_99 (Aug 16, 2008)

BB is correct, I missed the face cord wording. My mistake. 7-8 cords is not bad a year and congratulations with that. As for admitting burning green wood & then noticing no difference between burning green & dry wood (WOW HOW COULD YOU NOT???LMAO), nuff said there.
And just in case you have not noticed. The very photo you posted is showing the smoke smoke coming out of your boiler (hopefully this is after a new load and not the usual burn), again nuff said.
You are welcome here as is any of us. But if your going to post photos of your boiler putting smoke out, you may want to keep in mind, a good many folks here burn EPA approved appliances for a reason, because they are friendlier to our environment. I ain't no smoke police, nor do I give a crap if you smoke your area out and can't notice a difference. But I also do not post photos of my chimney pumping out smoke, and then in same paragraph note that I notice no difference between green & dry wood burning. That sir, is either pure ignorance, or just plain stupidity. Just because a person burns a boiler, stove, etc etc for any amount of years, if not burned properly, 20 years of bad burning practice will still not make you a correct burner.
Another point to keep in mind, many folks are going to wood heat. That wood you so freely waste during the summer & non heating months to merely heat your hot water, is a waste no matter how you look at it.
Just a matter of common sense, which some folks just can never obtain. You want to impress some folks, put your smoking boiler photos away, don't waste those "face" cord during no heating months just to heat hot water, and give the wood saved to families in your area that may not have the resources to the wood you do, and who may appreciate every BTU squeezed out of a load that is heating their home at 20 degrees or less.
I can understand why some choose to burn OWB's, and I have seen some burned as efficiently as they can be. I have also seen other morons burn tires, trash etc in them. As with ANY wood burning appliance, its the user and their burning habits that determine how much smoke or volatile gases come out that stack. Green wood burning will not get you praise from me, nor many others I am guessing.
I hope you become a little more knowledgeable and learn how to burn properly DRIED wood, you may actually notice the difference, as will your neighbors if you have any.
There is a reason many townships throughout the country are starting bans on OWB's. While I can't say I agree with anyone telling others what & how they heat their home with, I can understand when some folks just throw whatever in there whether OWB's, wood stoves, whatever, and burn it, along with smoking their neighbors out, there is where the ignorance of bad burning by a few, will ruin it for many.
Nuff said, I am off to "get a life". Thanks for reminding me I sometimes give & waste too much of my valuable time, to some that just truly do not deserve it.
Happy wet wood burning, thats soooo economical. [/quote]

Hey Pyro - I was about to type a long post showing how foolish and useless your comments on my post are but I'm not going to waste my time you obviouslt can't read well and just skimmed my post picking out certain parts to bust on so I'm sure whatever i type now would be a waste as well but let me point out a couple simple things for you.

What I said was I didn't notice in the way of wood usage with green wood, I said nothingabout how clean it does or doesn't burn - read the whole post!

What I said was "years I had problems and couldn't get wood till fall" that it wasn't properly dried - normally it is - read the whole  post!

If you consider the little amount of smoke coming out of the chimney in the pic to be excessive then so be it. You must have magnified the pics considerably to even see it. More smoke comes out of everyone of my neighbors chimeys all winter long.

And lastly - you've got a bit of nerve and are quite a hipocrit to be on a wood boiler forum telling me I should not be using wood to heat my water because it's not cold out. So I should burn oil at $4.00 a gallon - who are you to judge?!?!

I'm done wasting time on you!


----------



## itsme again (Aug 16, 2008)

And Justin case you have not noticed. The very photo you posted is showing the smoke smoke coming out of your boiler (hopefully this is after a new load and not the usual burn), again nuff said. """

I looked at the photos of his stove and if that itsy bitsy wisp of smoke that is coming out of the chimney is what you are worrying about, then that is nuts.   You get more smoke cooking bacon on the stove than what is coming out of his chimney in that photo.  I would really like to see some pictures of other users stoves when they are burning.  Not pictures after they have been at a full burn, but when they actually are putting out whatever smoke they do put out.  

Wood smokes, all of it, dry or not, no matter what kind of system you have,

Pellet stoves, wood stoves, indoor outdoor, in your basement or in a fireplace in the family room.  No matter how you burn a piece of wood, it will smoke, at least a little. 

You come up with a smokless firewood and you may be a millionaire by winters end.

You know, Not to change the subjuect, but hunting groups have been having the same problems for years,  Bow hunters saying they are batter than gun hunter who say they are better than bow hunters etc etc  and so on.    Mean while, anit-hunter just eat this stuff up because they figure that if hunters are fighting amongst themselves, it is easier for them to get stupid laws passed and restrict hunting all together.

This is the same deal.  My stove is better than your stove because blah, blah, blah.  Your polluting the air  etc etc etc.   Wood fires have been around for MILLIONS of years.  In the grand scheme of thing, other sources of heat are still brand new in a time comparison.

If you burn wood, GREAT.  What people need to do is stop coming into someone's thread and dropping insults, just because you can.   I don't care if that person is an administrator or regular users.  If your not going to say something positive and just want to insult someone's setup, than leave your post UN-TYPED.   No one needs to hear it or read it.

You may think you know it all when it comes to this subject, and that just proves that you don't

NUFF SAID !!


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 17, 2008)

itsmeagain said:
			
		

> And Justin case you have not noticed. The very photo you posted is showing the smoke smoke coming out of your boiler (hopefully this is after a new load and not the usual burn), again nuff said. """
> 
> I looked at the photos of his stove and if that itsy bitsy wisp of smoke that is coming out of the chimney is what you are worrying about, then that is nuts.   You get more smoke cooking bacon on the stove than what is coming out of his chimney in that photo.  I would really like to see some pictures of other users stoves when they are burning.  Not pictures after they have been at a full burn, but when they actually are putting out whatever smoke they do put out.
> 
> ...



Hey Jr., never said wood does not smoke. Any half seasoned wood burner knows burning green wood is a waste & builds creosote quickly. And again any half seasoned wood burner knows that at worst, when properly seasoned & burnt a load may smoke some at reload. If your load is smoking a majority of the time, then your burning wet wood & wasting energy. Any secondary burn wood burning appliance won't have any smoke coming out if burning properly seasoned wood, again with the exception of a small amount at load up. Do a search and you will see many posts of folks who took photos of their chimneys with no smoke coming out. Because they burn dry properly seasoned wood and are burning in stoves that have secondary burn technology.  I will post my opinion and experience whether you like it or not. If you don't like the truth, then don't read it. 
If your going to take my posts personal, thats on you. I have every right to properly advise those that are burning wood, to burn dry seasoned wood, and try and burn as clean as possible. Again, if you want to take it as an insult, maybe your embarrassed by your uninformed burning techniques, etc. I don't know. I take it very serious when someone says they burn green wood, and don't want some person new to wood burning to think its just fine to burn green wood with no repercussions. 
And to Tycat, you might want to replace that rotting galvanized chimney soon, and might want to check out the 10-3-2 rule, no cap etc. Could be dangerous. Or are you above typical standards also? 
Just sayin............................


I do want to give you some positive input.
Both wood sheds are very well done & appear well thought out. They both do look very nice, and are a great idea.
Fill em with some properly seasoned wood and your all set to go


----------



## itsme again (Aug 18, 2008)

"""Hey Jr""" ?????????????????

Haven't been called that in 40 years.

Emotion is hard to gauge through a post on a website.  So, before this gets to far out of hand, this is what I am trying to say.

If a person post a picture or a comment just showing or telling what they have, I don't think that they are looking for advice unless they come right out and ask for it.  (I could be wrong)

Those searching for help will usually say that in their post.

There was no need for anyone to comment on what they thought was wrong.  The post was simply showing a picture of a wood shed and how they are set up for their particular usage.  

For anyone to jump in and start giving negative comments is not what is appropriate.  

Like I said, no one was asking for information.

You do have the right to type anything that you choose, asked or not.  If you are going to tell someone that they are doing soomething wrong, when all they did is post a picture, then you can expect that person to not appreciate your comment.  Then everyone fires back and forth until tempers flare.  We don't want that, do we??

Now, without personally knowing 99.999% of the posters on this site, I can not say how much knowledge or experience they have with wood burning or anything else.

I will never say that I know it all, especially with technology changing on a daily basis.  No one can go out a buy a new stove every time they change the rules or make improvements.  At least no one that I know!!   With the busy schedules that everyone has now days, sometimes wood doesn't get cut too far ahead of burn time.  Maybe it isn't as effiecent or clean burning.  That's a no brainer.  I also know that I see far more smoke coming from my neighbors indoor wood stoves, and they can pretty much put in any kind of stove they want because it is inside.  

There are some bad stoves out there, there are also good one's.  Problem is that the bad stoves are the only one's that are noticed so we all get blamed because of it.  


So, let's just all agree to dis-agree and use what you have as responsibly as we can.  Can't ask any more than that, can we??


----------



## glacialhills (Aug 18, 2008)

The problem as I see it is that OWB are under fire and getting banned all over the country for being smoke dragons. And then the comment is made that he couldn't really see a difference in burning green or seasoned wood in volume used. Also the stack is smoking more than a tiny bit and is shorter than what is code.(the first set of pics the stack its proper height...why shorter in other pics? seems like the stack has really degraded over time of pics...is this because of many creosote fires in stack? all this in my opinion, adds up to one person burning in a manner that reflects badly on the group as a whole.I could be wrong and if I am sorry in advance. I would never tell someone how to heat their home unless they are living next to me and degrading my families air quality. but I do know this... that anyone burning a OWB and sending smoke for 100's of yds(one just a few miles from me...they completely cloud over the road) would they actually admit or care they are the ones smoking out their neighbors....I know there have to be lots of them out there doing it or there wouldn't be a problem with these OWB and no need for bans.ok done...and I love the wood shed, by the way. very nice. I mean no bad feelings here, just an outside observer.


----------



## tcatrider_99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Glacialhills said:
			
		

> The problem as I see it is that OWB are under fire and getting banned all over the country for being smoke dragons. And then the comment is made that he couldn't really see a difference in burning green or seasoned wood in volume used. Also the stack is smoking more than a tiny bit and is shorter than what is code.(the first set of pics the stack its proper height...why shorter in other pics? seems like the stack has really degraded over time of pics...is this because of many creosote fires in stack? all this in my opinion, adds up to one person burning in a manner that reflects badly on the group as a whole.I could be wrong and if I am sorry in advance. I would never tell someone how to heat their home unless they are living next to me and degrading my families air quality. but I do know this... that anyone burning a OWB and sending smoke for 100's of yds(one just a few miles from me...they completely cloud over the road) would they actually admit or care they are the ones smoking out their neighbors....I know there have to be lots of them out there doing it or there wouldn't be a problem with these OWB and no need for bans.ok done...and I love the wood shed, by the way. very nice. I mean no bad feelings here, just an outside observer.



OMG...can you people please read the whole post before commenting. What are you talking about? 

First off I simply posted a pic of my shed / boiler set up because it is similar to the first one posted by itsmeagain. Someone asked me a question about MY experience on wood usage and I answered based on MY experience. Don't worry I won't make that mistake again!

Secondly, the first set of pics vs. the second set of pics???? What are you talking about - they are two different set ups owned by two different people!

Thirdly, I don't know what the codes are in your area however where I live the chimney height is NOT against codes. However you are right the pipe is starting to show signs of rust on the outside as I would expect after 8 - 9 years. Perhaps I will replace it since it doesn't look too pretty however since it's still solid I may wait another year. I certainly won't post anymore pics of it though - god forbid!

Lastly, I never recommended that anyone burn green wood, I do not burn green wood, who would burn green wood if given a choice. What I wrote in my post if you read it was "However I have had years where I ran into problems and got my logs in the fall, and cut, split, and stacked right away". 

By the way - to your comment of "all this in my opinion, adds up to one person burning in a manner that reflects badly on the group as a whole" - IF my boiler were to send smoke 100's of yards (which it doesn't) the only one affected would be me. I live on top of a hill surrounded by 150 acres of my own land. Quite certain the neighbors aren't going to complain! - burning in a bad manner - give me a break!


----------



## itsme again (Aug 18, 2008)

You own 150 acres??  What do you cut that grass with?  I hope that mower doesn't emit too much pollution!!  Do you have a lot of tree's?  Do you cut your own tree's?  Hope your saw doesn't make to much pollution!!  How do you split your wood?  Do you do it by hand?  If not......well....back to that pollution thing!!  

Apparently, no matter what is said or what is truth or what is fiction.....someone....someplace....some where....is going to say something like    "but what about that guy over there that has a smoking chimney that doesn't use the same thing i use and mine is better and I'm right and your wrong and my dog is bigger than you dog and blahblahblah."

It doesn't pay to expect ANY intelligence on this website or any other for that matter.  I can't beleive that many of you can even operate a computer.

To those that I offended with any of these statements that do NOT deserve it, I apologize.  To the rest of you that are nothing more than crabby old farts with the "I know it all"  mentallity, yo need to go show the world just how perfect you are.  

The sun  must shine on your houses all day long in your world.

Guess I'll be getting booted from this website now


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 18, 2008)

I am a crabby old fart that doesn't get his Depends in a wad when somebody comments on my pics and all I want to know is how much that wood shed cost you and where you bought it?


----------



## glacialhills (Aug 18, 2008)

I think I did say I did not mean any offense multiple times.(though it was not heeded). I didn't understand that those were two totally different OWB. the sheds are like copies of each other which thru me off(both very nice). I was trying to say that anyone who burns in an irresponsible manner, gives everyone else that is burning wood a bad rap.(and yes burning pressure treated lumber scraps or plastic trash or even green wood for months on end IS irresponsible) especially in OWB (but as another post is saying in NH it can apply to anyone burning wood) With all the negative attention OWB are getting I would think that everyone that has one would be extra careful not to burn green, trash, or other things that will make a lot of smoke. I understand that sometimes it just cant be helped and you need to burn wood that is less than properly seasoned. We all have been there. but some folks NEVER burn seasoned wood it seems. It makes no never mind to me what you want to burn in yours as long as you dont send smoke clouds over my house and property. And if you have 150 acres I suspect you are right and you could burn goodyears in yours and no one would care.Is that irresponsible ...YES. Would any one complain?...probably not. But for the people with close neighbors burning that way will lead them to ban OWB all together or do some other nonsense like have a emission's test or some such crap and then I with a indoor wood furnace and you will be affected even in the middle of your 150 acres. Thats what I was trying to convey. oh and I thought those were the same OWB so I wondered why the different size and condition stacks. Thought they were just later pics of the same one.Now I understand they are different Posts and units. if your stack is up to code in your state, that is fine. Here tho, that short of a stack with no arrester or cap on top would not be. That is all I ment. So, Sorry Again.


----------



## tcatrider_99 (Aug 18, 2008)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I am a crabby old fart that doesn't get his Depends in a wad when somebody comments on my pics and all I want to know is how much that wood shed cost you and where you bought it?



Hey crabby old fart I mean Bart   . My particular shed was puchased from a local distributor of TNT carports. It is 18' wide by 21' long. The cost was $1,100 installed I built the sides and doors and sided it myself with siding left over from our house. I've got less then $1,500 into the shed and some time. 

For the record I usually don't let thinks get to me but sometimes I can't help but get irritated by people.


----------



## tkirk22 (Aug 18, 2008)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I am a crabby old fart that doesn't get his Depends in a wad when somebody comments on my pics and all I want to know is how much that wood shed cost you and where you bought it?



Those car ports are being sold everywhere around here. I think the current price is $795 or maybe $895 without sides installed. Take a drive towards the country and you will see one at every fifth home and dealers every 5 miles.

There's some minor differences I have seen in the typical cart port models. Some use 2x2 and some use 2x3 tubing and some have better bracing.

maybe this will help:
http://www.tntcarports.net/products/carports.html


----------



## tcatrider_99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Glacialhills said:
			
		

> I think I did say I did not mean any offense multiple times.(though it was not heeded). I didn't understand that those were two totally different OWB. the sheds are like copies of each other which thru me off(both very nice). I was trying to say that anyone who burns in an irresponsible manner, gives everyone else that is burning wood a bad rap.(and yes burning pressure treated lumber scraps or plastic trash or even green wood for months on end IS irresponsible) especially in OWB (but as another post is saying in NH it can apply to anyone burning wood) With all the negative attention OWB are getting I would think that everyone that has one would be extra careful not to burn green, trash, or other things that will make a lot of smoke. I understand that sometimes it just cant be helped and you need to burn wood that is less than properly seasoned. We all have been there. but some folks NEVER burn seasoned wood it seems. It makes no never mind to me what you want to burn in yours as long as you dont send smoke clouds over my house and property. And if you have 150 acres I suspect you are right and you could burn goodyears in yours and no one would care.Is that irresponsible ...YES. Would any one complain?...probably not. But for the people with close neighbors burning that way will lead them to ban OWB all together or do some other nonsense like have a emission's test or some such crap and then I with a indoor wood furnace and you will be affected even in the middle of your 150 acres. Thats what I was trying to convey. oh and I thought those were the same OWB so I wondered why the different size and condition stacks. Thought they were just later pics of the same one.Now I understand they are different Posts and units. if your stack is up to code in your state, that is fine. Here tho, that short of a stack with no arrester or cap on top would not be. That is all I ment. So, Sorry Again.



Fair enough. I didn't mean to go off on you but this thread really irritated me. See the problem is I completely agree with the whole "burning responsibly" thing. I never burn trash, rubber, or anything other then what is suppose to go in the boiler. I've had many conversations having said just what you are saying - that it is the irresponsible people (whether indoor burner or outdoor) that are making it tough on all of us - so when someone starts attacking me based on words taken out of context I get offended. Or as Bart says I get my depends in a bunch!


----------



## mjbrown (Aug 18, 2008)

hey guys...
 dont want to join the peeing contest here, just thought i would jump in and say ..tcat and meagain...awesome looking setups!

i grew up on wood heat and working it all up(20-30 cord per winter) when i lived at home,and 8-10 in my own home.last year i converted to pellet do to the ease of it.i am only 43 yrs old and was diagnosed with rheumatoid artur last year, now the back and hips wont take that kind of abuse anymore.pellets was an easy solution for the wife and daughter.

had arthur not come to visit when he did, a boiler was in my plans , and i really like the setups you are running. NUFF SAID


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 19, 2008)

Well I guess I should have worded myself better. Glacial had pretty much stated what I was thinking, just my type came out differently.
But hell, if it got your depends all bunched up, thats on you. 
Here is what I "took out of text"...

"I have used both seasoned and unseasoned wood over the years. Normally I try to get my logs in the spring and they sit untill early fall (september - october) then I’ll cut, split, and stack the wood in the shed over a period of a week or two (depending on how much I can get the kids to help). However I have had years where I ran into problems and got my logs in the fall, and cut, split, and stacked right away. I’ve also had a year or two where I used wood that sat for a couple years. To be perfectly honest I don’t think I saw a real noticable difference either way in wood usage. Probably the only difference I did notice is of coarse its a bit harder to start a fire with green wood grin"

Now let me just get this straight, "Normally" you get your logs in the spring, then they lay until sept, or oct or so, no seasoning going on there. Then you cut & split and stack and start burning the same logs that coming winter?
Now maybe, I am reading this wrong some how, but my math tells me from Sept even to serious burning start time, say November even December fair enough? So your telling me in 3 to 4 months that that wood seasoned and is even remotely close to dry enough to burn fairly cleanly?  Glad my depends don't get bunched up anymore. Cause I'd have to tell you your full of crap saying you are clean burn conscious and are pissed cause  someone opens your eyes to the fact you are not. LMAO As far as the no cap & height of that pipe. My money would be on that not passing any code anywhere. I am sure if a Fire Marshall came by, he would be telling you the same thing I am. Yes I am the prick for trying to point out some common sense safety issues. That wood door on the shed is not far away, those trees are not far either. Does'nt take much of a spark or ember to catch something up,  and poof. I am not a rocket scientist, never claimed to be, never claimed to know everything. 
Kinda along the line of better safe than sorry. But what do I know, I am just a prick trying to get your depends in a bunch. 

And to my many followers that have made my "Nuff Said" a phenomenon, thank you all for recognizing my greatness 
I lover all my people, that even included you BB 
UGGA BUGGA

P.S. Guys, the sheds are nice, real nice actually. And I wish many happy, warm & safe burning years for all. 
So flame away, I am leaving the sand box


----------



## tcatrider_99 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Well I guess I should have worded myself better. Glacial had pretty much stated what I was thinking, just my type came out differently.
> But hell, if it got your depends all bunched up, thats on you.
> Here is what I "took out of text"...
> 
> ...



Just can't let it go can you? Well don't leave the sandbox just yet oh great one, we are just starting to have fun!

Since you are obviously much more educated on this subject then the normal joe why don't you enlighten us on the proper drying time of wood in order to become clean burn conscious! I apparently don't know nor does anyone else in my area cause I gotta tell ya I know of at least a dozen, probably more, people in my area that also burn wood. Some indoor and some OWB and typically we all do about the same thing. Get the trees dropped or log load in the spring and cut, split and stack in the summer or fall. So please, please teach me so that I can go to all my neighboring polluters and teach them. This could be the start of a whole movement. Think of the good you could be doing for mankind

As for my chimney height, etc., and codes. Lets see, the boiler was originally purchased from and installed by a Central Boiler dealer just the way you see it. No cap, no extensions. Local codes guy had no problem with it. When our new house was built last year I had a guy help me move it. He is a dealer and installer for Royal Crown and had no recommendation for a cap or extension. The codes guy (different codes guy) had no problem with it. So as intelligent as you believe you are, you are wrong. Or perhaps, just like none of us in the area know how to properly burn wood, maybe our codes guys don't know anything either.

As for the close proximity of the trees, not an issue. In 8 -9 years of using the boiler I have not seen sparks or flames come out that would concern me. Could some freak thing happen? I suppose.

As for the close proximity of the shed door, I'll give you that. It is a bit closer than I'd like. Slight miscalculation when installing the shed. So if I were to do it again I would move it a couple feet further away.

As for getting my depends in a bunch, sorry to disappoint you but at this point I'm rather enjoying watching you show your true colors. "And to my many followers that have made my "Nuff Said" a phenomenon, thank you all for recognizing my greatness 
I lover all my people, that even included you BB 
UGGA BUGGA" Hmmm.


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 19, 2008)

*"Proper drying time of wood in order to become clean burn conscious! * In ideal situation, 1 year (after split)or more depending on the wood species, area its being dried in, etc. As stated many , many times on here, oak & some other hard woods can take longer even up to 2 years or so, depending on how large you split it. In your case I am sure its larger than the typical indoor stove burner splits, so 3 to 4 months and you are no where close, sorry just common sense & simple fact. Some of the lighter woods will dry sooner. Again, basic starting point rule of thumb is 1 year. If anyone thinks I am off base, please give your opinions, maybe a good poll topic? Hmmm, I'll check into that.

*Since you are obviously much more educated on this subject then the normal joe why don’t you enlighten us on the proper drying time of wood in order to become clean burn conscious! I apparently don’t know nor does anyone else in my area cause I gotta tell ya I know of at least a dozen, probably more, people in my area that also burn wood. Some indoor and some OWB and typically we all do about the same thing. Get the trees dropped or log load in the spring and cut, split and stack in the summer or fall. So please, please teach me so that I can go to all my neighboring polluters and teach them. This could be the start of a whole movement. Think of the good you could be doing for mankind*
Throw that Summer in there now, ok since fall starts on or about 9/23 you can sneak the summer in, but thats the mere end of summer. No biggie.
Getting pole length wood dropped on your lot in the spring, or summer and cut & split in the late summer or fall, will not allow enough time for proper seasoning/drying. Unless of course you’re in NM, CO, AZ etc, it may dry sooner in that area due to very low humidity & moisture content in the air out there. But then again, I have not heard of tons of oak & some of the other hard woods out that way. But NY is not a low humidity area, so that theory is out.

*As for my chimney height, etc., and codes. Lets see, the boiler was originally purchased from and installed by a Central Boiler dealer just the way you see it. No cap, no extensions. Local codes guy had no problem with it. When our new house was built last year I had a guy help me move it. He is a dealer and installer for Royal Crown and had no recommendation for a cap or extension. The codes guy (different codes guy) had no problem with it. So as intelligent as you believe you are, you are wrong. Or perhaps, just like none of us in the area know how to properly burn wood, maybe our codes guys don't know anything either.*
This is where I take extra pride in providing you with info you & your 2 code officers obviously did not educate yourself about, especially since it is from a direct link from Central Boiler's website, now pay close attention & take notes ................. AH heck, here is a picture direct from Central's brochure and a link to Outdoor Furnace Facts web page directly linked from Central Boiler's site. Please inform us all who is wrong? Go ahead, its ok.
http://www.outdoorfurnacefacts.com/wood-corn-heating-best-practices/best-burn-practices/ 
Might want to read your brochure and show it to the code officers & the installers 

*As for the close proximity of the trees, not an issue. In 8 -9 years of using the boiler I have not seen sparks or flames come out that would concern me. Could some freak thing happen? I suppose.*
Hey its your place, your gamble. Would really suck to have 150 acres or more toasted. And I would hope that would never happen (serious), I am sure the property is gorgeous.
*As for the close proximity of the shed door, I'll give you that. It is a bit closer than I'd like. Slight miscalculation when installing the shed. So if I were to do it again I would move it a couple feet further away.*
You could actually cap the outside of the door with sheet metal , and paint it to match the siding if ya wanted, the wood would last much longer. Just a thought. 

*As for getting my depends in a bunch, sorry to disappoint you but at this point I'm rather enjoying watching you show your true colors.*
Anyone that knows me on here, knows my true colors. Also knows that while I have my moments as we all do. I usually try and be as helpful and informative as I can be with knowledge I have (limited or not).

Many folks want a better place to live, breathe, leave our kids & grand kids etc. Will the world ever reach paradise like status, I highly doubt that. But if each of us does something small to do a lil part, that all adds up.
Are we sticking it to the oil man & somewhat to the govnmt? Absolutely. And alot of us just enjoy the wood burning experience & process. Its all good.
I do NOT know everything, and I always up for learning more. There is nothing wrong with that.
OK, this point is spent.  How bout some photos of that beautiful acreage?


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 19, 2008)

ay ya ya.

Nice shed, and the tax assessment lady shouldn't have a problem with it.  The wood sides act to contain the wood?


----------



## itsme again (Aug 19, 2008)

I had another picture I wanted to post, but I'm afraid it will start a arguement about global warming or nuclear arms!!

Awe, what the heck, might as well do it anyway.

This here is a picture of what USED to be in the exact spot that my OWB is now sitting.  Of course this picture is a few years old and you can bet that every time it was lit, there was  smoke, alot of smoke, and no one ever complained.  Wonder why that is?

These kind of fires go on all over the world in the summer.  Camp grounds look like they are on fire once the evening time approaches, but no one ever complains.  Back yards have groups of people gathered around, enjoying some beverages and toasting marshmellows. ..... "Schmores anyone?"

Why is that?  Is it because that there are so many people enjoying the warm fires and watch the flames dance, that no one dares to say anything about the toxic fumes 

Or is it because in the winter, when people have nothing but time, they have to look for things to compain about??

It may be because there is no such thing as a "Camp Fire Forum"  for everyone to tell each other what is wrong with their camp fire buring practices??

I no longer have a places to have a back yard fire in the summer time.  Kinda miss that to tell you the truth.  Nice place to hang out and just relax.  
Anyone remember that, just sitting back and relaxing???????????????????

You all need to lighten up.  I could care less when you cut your wood, how seasoned it is, and what kind of stove you burn it in.  I am interested in your stories and I have gotten many ideas from reading them.  If you burn your stove and smoke comes out, well, welcome to the real facts of life.  If that sounds irresponsible, than so be it.  I have more to worry about going to work every day, paying my bills, and keeping up with all of lifes little chores to be concerned if anyone has a problem with my stove burning practices.  My neighbors don't have a problem, so why should anyone else??

Oh, by the way, the example in the Central Boiler is NOT code law.  They put that in there to cover themselves.  If you were familiar with that particular setup, you would know that the chimney on that stove, at it's current height, is problalby  100 feet or higher over the next closest house.  So, I think that the codes officer does know his job.  It has only been stated in this post about 5 times that he is on top of a hill, but no one expects all the readers to actually read the entire post.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 19, 2008)

"I could care less when you cut your wood, how seasoned it is, and what kind of stove you burn it in. "

I don't think it's out of line to try and educate someone if you think they are in danger.  Unseasoned wood is really the prime cause of chimney fires.

If I see someone doing something that I think puts them or their property at risk- I'll try and let them know.  I'd rather that someone feel criticized (which I try and avoid) than have them get hurt.


----------



## myzamboni (Aug 19, 2008)

itsmeagain said:
			
		

> I had another picture I wanted to post, but I'm afraid it will start a arguement about global warming or nuclear arms!!
> 
> Awe, what the heck, might as well do it anyway.
> 
> ...



So did you burn your firepit 24/7 for 8 months out of the year?  Your talking apples to hand grenades here.  A campfire is temporary, and OWB is a potential point-source for pollution (as are woodstoves).  Let's keep them as potential and not actual by using best practices like burning seasoned wood.  Besides,  you will burn less wood for the same end result in your OWB is the wood is properly seasoned.  If you could drop to 7 cords from 10 by burning properly seasoned wood why wouldn't you embrace the advise?


----------



## tcatrider_99 (Aug 19, 2008)

In ideal situation, 1 year (after split)or more depending on the wood species, area its being dried in, etc. As stated many, many times on here, oak & some other hard woods can take longer even up to 2 years or so, depending on how large you split it. In your case I am sure its larger than the typical indoor stove burner splits, so 3 to 4 months and you are no where close, sorry just common sense & simple fact. Some of the lighter woods will dry sooner. Again, basic starting point rule of thumb is 1 year. If anyone thinks I am off base, please give your opinions, maybe a good poll topic? Hmmm, I’ll check into that. Throw that Summer in there now, ok since fall starts on or about 9/23 you can sneak the summer in, but thats the mere end of summer. No biggie. 
Getting pole length wood dropped on your lot in the spring, or summer and cut & split in the late summer or fall, will not allow enough time for proper seasoning/drying. Unless of course you’re in NM, CO, AZ etc, it may dry sooner in that area due to very low humidity & moisture content in the air out there. But then again, I have not heard of tons of oak & some of the other hard woods out that way. But NY is not a low humidity area, so that theory is out. 

*Is that your opinion or fact? That is a real question not a criticism. I always assumed I was drying the wood sufficiently. I just did a quick search and read that 6 – 9 months is sufficient dry time. By those standards I am wrong however I can find no place that states 1 – 2 years or so is needed. Wondering where you get your facts?*

This is where I take extra pride in providing you with info you & your 2 code officers obviously did not educate yourself about, especially since it is from a direct link from Central Boiler’s website, now pay close attention & take notes  ................. AH heck, here is a picture direct from Central’s brochure and a link to Outdoor Furnace Facts web page directly linked from Central Boiler’s site. Please inform us all who is wrong? Go ahead, its ok. 
http://www.outdoorfurnacefacts.com/wood-corn-heating-best-practices/best-burn-practices/ 
Might want to read your brochure and show it to the code officers & the installers  

*Ah, now herein lies the root of the problem. What we have here is…….failure to communicate! In my first response to you I stated READ THE WHOLE POST. You sir apparently have a habit of not thoroughly reading or researching before you print your opinions. The picture you so generously provided us is off the current CB website. It is a picture of a “typical installation” and shows two lengths of chimney pipe. I will have to research that and see why they have made the change if in fact that is now their recommendation. However, nowhere in my CB brochure or in the owners manual for my boiler do they make that recommendation. In fact in every illustration including the cover of the owners manual they show one 4’ length of chimney. I can provide pictures as well if it’s really necessary. The illustration in your link is also a good picture and states that the chimney should be at least 2 feet above the roofline of any residence not served by the boiler. Well, in theory I could point my chimney down and still be 100’ above the next closest residence. By the way, what do best burn practices have to do with codes?*

Hey its your place, your gamble. Would really suck to have 150 acres or more toasted. And I would hope that would never happen (serious), I am sure the property is gorgeous. 
You could actually cap the outside of the door with sheet metal , and paint it to match the siding if ya wanted, the wood would last much longer. Just a thought. 

*To be honest I’m not overjoyed with the door the way it is and probably will make some changes by winter.*

Anyone that knows me on here, knows my true colors. Also knows that while I have my moments as we all do. I usually try and be as helpful and informative as I can be with knowledge I have (limited or not). 
Many folks want a better place to live, breathe, leave our kids & grand kids etc. Will the world ever reach paradise like status, I highly doubt that. But if each of us does something small to do a lil part, that all adds up. 
Are we sticking it to the oil man & somewhat to the govnmt? Absolutely. And alot of us just enjoy the wood burning experience & process. Its all good. 
I do NOT know everything, and I always up for learning more. There is nothing wrong with that. 
OK, this point is spent.  How bout some photos of that beautiful acreage? 

*I think I’ll pass on posting any more pictures. God only knows what comments I’ll get if certain people see my diesel truck (which by the way smokes a lot more then my boiler!)
Hey – so as to not let this pissing contest be a total waste why don’t you go ahead and do the pole on dry times. I think it might be interesting to see who does what.*


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 19, 2008)

Some woods will be fine after 6-9 months- but that assumes it's split and stacked in the right location for that time, and is species dependent.  White ash and white birch are 2 that need less drying, as do some softwood species, but others need more time.

IIRC, oaks have a different capillary structure that doesn't allow water to escape as readily as many other woods, so while white ash may be OK in 6 months, white oak will be way above a proper moisture level (unless it was split into toothpicks in hot dry weather).

This has been shown numerous times in studies, as well as is the experience of those here (read a few threads on drying oak).  The general rule is 1 year, unless it's oak for these reasons.  Oak is just plain built differently than other woods.

Drying wood in rounds is far less effective than split (water in the middle has further to go to get out!), and in tree length is even worse (cannot escape from ends of the rounds), poles on the ground is worse than that as it has ground contact and that reduces surface area for drying and the wood has contact with a moisture source.


----------



## mjbrown (Aug 19, 2008)

i still think the pics were nice!

mike


----------



## tcatrider_99 (Aug 19, 2008)

mjbrown65 said:
			
		

> i still think the pics were nice!
> 
> mike



Thanks Mike. Sorry to hear about Arthur. I'm about your age and I know my back doesn't like doing wood nearly as much as it use to so I can only imagine what you deal with. I know a lot of guys i this area use the pelltets but from what I hear the price of them is starting to climb pretty good too. I have 3 girls (only one still home full time) and they help with the wood quite a bit along with the wife so I tend to split my wood smaller then most guys with boilers probably do to make it easier for them to help.


----------



## northwinds (Aug 20, 2008)

I appreciate the pics.  Those car ports look like they would make awesome wood sheds.  No TNT dealers in Wisconsin.  Going to have to search for
something similar.

Edit:  Found all kinds of woodsheds (errr, carports) here.   http://www.carports.com/index.html


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok Tcat, pissing contest over, its late here & I am tired.
At 42 I ain't no spring chicken myself.
I know its a PITA, but if you search or post a thread questioning dry times, I think you'll find most say about a year sometimes more. Most of the bigger btu wood species, especially oak just are so tight, they take a while to dry.
I honestly can say I one year I burned oak much less than optimal dryness. Its all I had, and needed heat. So I can def understand many have fallen into the same situation.
The lighter woods can dry in a matter of a few months. I try and get mostly oak, and I split at least 1/2 in large splits for all the overnight burns. Those I have seen not quite ready some times at even 1 year.
Now if your burning hot and the box is blazing, if you add a couple pcs a tad on the wet side, it has minimal impact, as the hot box & in my case the secondary burn going, burns up a majority of the volatile stuff.
If I can figure how to post a poll, I'd be curious in a none ahole way to see the results.
I actually believe you on the earlier brochure, instructions etc on the single length stack. Its not uncommon for manufacturers to update,with the times, constraints etc. Even attempt to before the hammers of big brother comes down. I have no doubt in time OWB's will be even more efficient and prolly end up with some kind of secondary burn set up at some point in the future. With the way uncle sam is its either adapt or fall by the way side.
Listen man, I apologize for busting your stones. I actually started out more concerned than anything, but worded it in a sarcastic manner, and we see where everything went from there.
Anyhow, I am glad you have a system that works for you and serves your needs. The shed is a great idea, and I see them more & more around here used for same purpose. Someone is making a ton of dough on those things.
150 acres is just amazing, and I do envy that. Of course we just had reassessments here and property values more than doubled, some 3x some 4x. The county is in uproar and sheets hitting the fan everywhere.
So congrats on the slice of solitude and hope it stays enjoyable for ya.
Just out of same curiosity, if I can figure how to post a poll, I'll try. No bs will follow from my end.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 20, 2008)

We just fought our new assessment and did well.  Key was getting an independent appraisal.  The took his number, which was more realistic than the lame re-valuation contractor's.


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 20, 2008)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> We just fought our new assessment and did well.  Key was getting an independent appraisal.  The took his number, which was more realistic than the lame re-valuation contractor's.


At the informal, I got it knocked down from $232,000.00 too $196,600.00, not too bad.
I can't have an appraiser come in now, I am in the middle of finishing off a 750sf breezeway 
I was hoping for closer to $175,000 to $185,000.
I might just go with the new adjusted figure and cancel the formal appeal.
The majority of citizens of the county including one of the commissioners is now trying to get the reassessment implementation postponed and possibly stopped all together.
Costed $8,000,000.00 to have done, and it was just a big waste. Should have just saved that $8,000,000.00.
I have 8.7 acres, must have 10 to get an agricultural break. Really sucks cause they drop agricultural assessment on the acreage to $54.00 per acre assessment. Mine is figured at $1,5000.00 per acre.
Sucks when others with 3 or 4x what I have or more, are assessed less value than mine.
"Govtsux" is going to be my next personalized license plate.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 21, 2008)

Did you ever check out maps.live.com ?  Our town's lame contractor didn't even go down most driveways.  That web site seems to use airplanes to get good views that you can rotate for different aspects.  We put a nice dossier together for the formal (they didn't budge on the informal).  There were plenty of beautiful places down those driveways valued a lot less per ft2 than our place.  My point was that I wouldn't mind the reassessment if it was fair but either by design or accident they did a crap job.  Also, the people with those nice under valued houses down those nice driveways stay at the same low vaue-great, eh?

We got ours lowered by 64k.

Naturally I found out too late that the town had a veterans break; oh well, wait 'til next year.


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 21, 2008)

They have the house without the breezeway listed as a 2 story at 2666sf. I pointed out that above the living room is no floor, its open to the cathedral ceiling, and expressed I don't see how they can can include that in the square footage. Its not like I can float on air and use the space. The guy admitted it was not the best in their computer program, but said its the way it is set up, so thats the way it is.
If they would deduct that I would be closer to 2419 sf. I found about 8 places on the couthouseonline site they gave us that we can see everyone else's property's, and their values.
Like I said I found about 8 or so near the same or more sf, and also graded better than mine, and the assessments of the homes averages about 111,000, mine is assessed at 173,000. I understand and want to pay my fair share, but as they are trying to even it out for all, they are merely setting some folks right, and screwing others, So in essence, they are really just jumbling around who gets f'ed this time around, and the same problems exist of it never really being equaled out. Oh well, I am doing my research and preparing.


----------



## Safeman4u (Jan 24, 2009)

Check more Picture here ..










Visit website and got lot of carports pictures...... 
http://www.classiccarports.com


----------

